# Piko doors and windows missing



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

A while back I bought a "new" Piko Red River Station kit from a LHS that went out of business. When I tried to assemble it last week, all the window frames, doors, and two of the gable fronts were missing. Does anyone have a suggestion where/how these parts could be replaced?

Picture thanks to RRS.








Thanks,

Jim C.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim,

Not to sound too obvious, I'd say contact Piko? Or are they past tense?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Jim
Are you able to get accurate measurments if you can I can make your windows out of Styrene on the laser machine. Need to know what type of windows double hung or just flat frames, and how many lites in each window.
Dennis


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Jim, 

For what it's worth, that looks like a pretty simple thing to build out of styrene. If you've never tried it before, this would be an excellent opportunity - and once you do, a whole new world of possibilities opens up!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

*Email Jack Lynch, if you don't have his email will give it to you. Just email off line.*
*Toad*


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Toad,
Thanks. I emailed Jack. He refered me to http://www.piko.de/ website. I went there and sent them an email. 
Dennis,

If I don't hear back from Piko in very short order, I will get with you on the specs for the windows, doors and gables.
Thanks.

JimC.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Today I received most of the missing parts from Piko. Both doors, one gable, two windows were sent, with four window frames still missing. 
Thank you to Piko's customer service.
JimC.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I have gotten a couple kits with missing parts from Piko and they always come through. Typically you just need the part number(s) off the instruction sheet. Now if they would only make models in 1.20.3  

Glad to hear they helped. 
Merry Christmas and happy railroading.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Gables could easily be made from styrene and/or wood. BTW it's the same kit (just different color) that Lehmann sold as their "Wild West" line... I think I paid $30 for mine.


----------

